

Ask HN: Laptop that can really stay on lap - swah

Related to the post of Linux laptops, I wonder if anyone knows if there is a machine that can really stay on the lap all day long without heading your legs and your palms (Older MBP here).<p>I'd happily trade some power for comfort: I'd take a 1 GHz computer that is light and cool for a 2 GHz that is just unpractical to use.
======
GICodeWarrior
I have found that you need to consider more than just the hardware. You have
to consider workload, operating system support, and power saving
configuration.

In particular, running linux on new hardware or poorly configured on older
hardware will run generally run hotter as the drivers aren't tuned to use all
the available power saving states.

If you keep the machines workload down, run the intended OS for the hardware
(or use older/highly supported hardware), and maximize all the power saving
features, quality hardware (Apple, IBM, etc.) will run much cooler.

Other ways to keep cool include running intense operations on a remote
computer, plugging in ethernet and disabling wireless, plugging in power and
removing the battery, and/or getting one of those tacky cooling pads. :-)

~~~
swah
With all that you're better off using a desktop computer. Isn't there a laptop
with better/more fans?

------
wwortiz
Some people have said these are good: <http://www.xpad4laptop.com/>

Certainly cheap enough to try instead of a new computer.

